# Directtv tivo and dust



## Aurelien (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a Directtv tivo and I have alot of dust in the fan and inside the DVR as I can see. I tried to Vacuum cleaner but its not getting all. I just found out that my Tivo DVR is a lease, so Im kind of scared to open it. (Was told first its mine -shrug) Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do?

Thanks


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

You might try getting one of those cans of compressed air like you use to clean computers and blow it out. The only other way I can think of is to take the cover off. If it's an HR10, it may be a lease but they don't seem to want those back. Good luck.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

They're pretty easy to open up. Just unplug it first, and don't touch the power supply while you're in there. Then, a can of compressed air should allow you to get all of that out of there.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

They dont seem to be too affected so I wouldn't worry about it unless you are having issues.

I opened one of my relative's tivos to swap the drive (owned) and there was about half an inch of dust covering everything, yet it still ran cool and worked fine.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Grentz said:


> I opened one of my relatives to swap the drive (owned) and there was about half an inch of dust covering everything, yet it still ran cool and worked fine.


I hope you are a surgeon---in any event I'm glad your relative is doing well.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Aurelien said:


> I have a Directtv tivo and I have alot of dust in the fan and inside the DVR as I can see. I tried to Vacuum cleaner but its not getting all. I just found out that my Tivo DVR is a lease, so Im kind of scared to open it. (Was told first its mine -shrug) Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do?
> 
> Thanks


Since it's a lease I would not do anything.

As long as the temps OK.

Did you buy that DVR? If you did it's not a lease.The CSR's always try to put everything lease because a 24 month commitment comes with a lease.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Can of compressed air and a shop vac.

It's what I've used for years on all my computers and electronic stuff.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moved to the Legacy Receiver forum.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

PicaKing said:


> I hope you are a surgeon---in any event I'm glad your relative is doing well.


lol, post edited to further clarify! :lol:


----------

